# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Có ai biết cách sử dụng office 2007 k?

## cstk235

làm ơn có bác nào biết cách sử dụng bộ office 2007 ko vậy?chỉ cho e với . thanks nhiều nha

----------


## jpsakura98

câu hỏi chung chung quá, không lẽ hướng dẫn "tất cả" sao? bạn nên ghi rõ hơn bạn cần làm thao tác gì trong word.

----------


## minhle107

copy office 2007 vào máy (không cần cài đặt)
muốn chạy chương trình gì thì bấm chuột phải vào nó
chọn open
chương trình trình sẽ chạy
các thao tác xài giống như office bình thường (giao diện có khác hơn office cũ nhiều)
còn hỏi gì nữa chắc ... bó tay :d

----------


## sownlee

> làm ơn có bác nào biết cách sử dụng bộ office 2007 ko vậy?chỉ cho e với . thanks nhiều nha


ý của bạn thì mình hiểu , ý bạn muốn hỏi là cách sử dụng bộ office 2007 làm sao chứ gì , có gì mình up lên diễn đàn giáo trình dạy về offcie 2007 [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## seoganhat

up lên luôn đi, chờ "có gì" là có gì? :wacko:

----------


## chungcuhanoi

hi hi , thì chậm nhất là chiều nay là xong

----------


## b5fixel

*chèn số trang vào văn bản* 

số trang này sẽ được đưa vào header hay footer tùy ý bạn. để thực hiện, bạn chọn thẻ insert, tại nhóm header & footer, bạn nhấn nút page number. trong menu xuất hiện, bạn trỏ tới top of page (chèn số trang vào phần header) hoặc bottom of page (chèn vào footer). word 2007 cung cấp sẵn khá nhiều mẫu đánh số trang và bạn chỉ việc chọn một trong các mẫu này là xong. 
 ​*thay đổi dạng số trang* 
bạn có thể thay đổi dạng số trang theo ý thích của mình mà định dạng chuẩn không có sẵn. để thực hiện, bạn nhấn đúp vào header hay footer, nơi bạn đã đặt số trang. tại thẻ design, nhóm header & footer, bạn nhấn nút page number, chọn tiếp format page numbers. 

trong hộp thoại page number, tại mục number format, bạn hãy chọn một kiểu đánh số mình thích, sau đó nhấn ok.

*thay đổi kiểu chữ, cỡ chữ, màu sắc của số trang* 

nhấn đúp chuột vào header hay footer, nơi bạn đã đặt số trang tại đó. 

dùng chuột chọn số trang. tại thanh công cụ mini vừa xuất hiện ở bên trên, bạn có thể chọn lại font chữ, cỡ chữ, định dạng lại chữ đậm, nghiêng, hay chọn màu tùy thích. khi hiệu chỉnh xong bạn nhấn đúp chuột vào vùng nội dung chính của tài liệu. 

*bắt đầu đánh số trang bằng một số khác* 

bạn có thể bắt đầu đánh số trang bằng một con số khác, thay vì 1 như mặc định. cách thực hiện: tại thẻ insert, nhóm header & footer, bạn nhấn nút page number, chọn format page numbers. trong hộp thoại xuất hiện, bạn chọn start at và nhập vào con số bắt đầu khi đánh số trang. nhấn ok. 

_ghi chú_: nếu tài liệu của bạn có trang bìa và bạn muốn trang đầu tiên sau đó được bắt đầu bằng 1, tại ô start at, bạn hãy gõ vào 0. 

*xóa số trang đã đánh* 

tại thẻ insert, nhóm header & footer, bạn nhấn nút page number, sau đó chọn remove page numbers ở cuối menu. 

*xóa số trang ở trang đầu tiên của tài liệu* 
trong tài liệu, thường trang đầu tiên không được đánh số vì nó là trang bìa. áp dụng phần ghi chú ở thủ thuật “bắt đầu đánh số trang bằng một số khác” bên trên, trang bìa vẫn được đánh số là 0. vì vậy bạn hãy thực hiện thêm bước sau để xóa hẳn số trang ở trang đầu tiên của tài liệu. 

- nhấn chuột vào bất kỳ vùng nào của tài liệu

- tại thẻ page layout, bạn nhấn chuột vào ô vuông góc dưới bên phải của nhóm page setup để mở hộp thoại page setup ra. 

- nhấn chuột vào thẻ layout trong hộp thoại, bên dưới headers and footers, bạn đánh dấu chọn vào hộp kiểm different first page. nhấn ok. 

bây giờ bạn hãy kiểm tra lại xem, có đúng là trang đầu tiên không có số trang, sau đó trang kế được đánh số 1 không nhé. 

*ngắt trang – ngắt vùng* 

trong word 2003, người dùng thường vào menu insert – break để chèn vào tài liệu các ngắt trang, ngắt vùng. còn trong word 2007 bạn hãy thực hiện như sau. 

*ngắt trang* 

*chèn một ngắt trang đơn thuần* 

trước tiên bạn để con trỏ vào vị trí muốn bắt đầu trang mới. trong thẻ insert, nhóm pages, bạn nhấn vào nút page break. 
lập tức, phần nội dung phía sau con trỏ sẽ được đưa vào một trang mới. 

*tránh ngắt trang giữa một đoạn* 

- chọn một đoạn mà bạn muốn tránh ngắt thành 2 trang. 

- trong thẻ page layout, nhấn vào nút ô vuông ở góc dưới phải của nhóm paragraph để mở hộp thoại paragraph. 
​- trong hộp thoại này, bạn chọn thẻ line and page breaks, kế đến đánh dấu chọn vào hộp kiểm keep lines together. nhấn ok là xong. 

*tránh ngắt trang giữa các đoạn* 

- chọn các đoạn mà bạn muốn giữ trên 1 trang đơn. 

- tại thẻ page layout, nhấn vào nút ô vuông ở góc dưới phải của nhóm paragraph để mở hộp thoại paragraph. 

- trong hộp thoại này, bạn chọn thẻ line and page breaks, kế đến đánh dấu chọn vào hộp kiểm keep with next. nhấn ok là xong. 

*tạo ngắt trang trước một đoạn*

- nhấn chuột vào đoạn mà bạn muốn tạo ngắt trang trước nó. 

- tại thẻ page layout, nhấn vào nút ô vuông ở góc dưới phải của nhóm paragraph để mở hộp thoại paragraph. 

- trong hộp thoại này, bạn chọn thẻ line and page breaks, kế đến đánh dấu chọn vào hộp kiểm page break before. nhấn ok. 
​*tránh ngắt trang trong một hàng của bảng* 

- nhấn chuột vào hàng của bảng mà bạn không muốn ngắt, hoặc chọn toàn bộ bảng nếu bạn không muốn bảng bị ngắt. 

- trên thanh công cụ, nhấn vào thẻ layout. 

- tại nhóm table, nhấn nút properties. 

- trong hộp thoại table properties, mở thẻ row, bỏ dấu kiểm allow row to break across pages. nhấn ok. 

*ngắt vùng* 

*các loại ngắt vùng có thể chèn* 

- lệnh next page chèn ngắt vùng vào và bắt đầu vùng mới trên trang mới kế tiếp. loại này thích hợp để bắt đầu một chương trong tài liệu. 

- lệnh continuous chèn ngắt vùng và bắt đầu vùng mới trên cùng một trang. loại này hữu dụng cho việc thay đổi định dạng, chẳng hạn trình bày số cột khác nhau trên cùng một trang. 

- lệnh even page hoặc odd page chèn một ngắt vùng và bắt đầu vùng mới trên trang chẵn hoặc lẻ kế tiếp. nếu bạn muốn các chương trong tài liệu luôn bắt đầu ở trang chẵn hoặc trang lẻ, hãy dùng tùy chọn even page hoặc odd page. 

*thay đổi bố cục hoặc định dạng tài liệu* 

- nhấn chuột vào nơi muốn thay đổi định dạng. 

- trong thẻ page layout, nhóm page setup, bạn nhấn nút breaks. 

- trong phần section breaks, bạn hãy chọn một kiểu ngắt vùng phù hợp. chẳng hạn, nếu bạn chia tài liệu thành các chương và mỗi chương bạn muốn bắt đầu ở trang lẻ, hãy chọn odd page. 
​*xóa các thay đổi của bố cục tài liệu* 

ngắt vùng dùng để chỉ ra nơi thay đổi định dạng trong tài liệu. khi xóa ngắt vùng đi thì phần văn bản ở vùng trước và sau sẽ được áp dụng chung định dạng. 

- trong thẻ view, nhóm document views, chọn nút draft để có thể nhìn thấy các đường đứt đôi của vùng ngắt. 

- dùng chuột chọn ngắt vùng mà bạn muốn xóa. nhấn delete. 

_thêm trang - xóa trang_ 

*thêm một trang mới* 

- nhấn chuột vào bất cứ nơi nào mà bạn muốn chèn vào thêm một trang mới. 

- trong thẻ insert, nhóm pages, nhấn nút blank page. 

trang mới sẽ được chèn vào vị trí sau con trỏ chuột đang đứng. 

*thêm một trang bìa* 

word 2007 cung cấp sẵn cho bạn một bộ sưu tập các trang bìa khá đẹp mắt. các trang bìa luôn được chèn vào đầu tài liệu, không phụ thuộc vào vị trí hiện tại của con trỏ trong tài liệu. 

- trong thẻ insert, nhóm pages, bạn nhấn nút cover page. 

- trong menu xuất hiện, bạn hãy nhấn chọn một kiểu trang bìa mình thích. trang bìa đó sẽ được áp dụng vào tài liệu và bạn có thể sửa đổi nội dung các dòng chữ mặc định bằng dòng chữ mình thích. 
​*xóa trang bìa* 

để xóa trang bìa, bạn nhấn chuột vào thẻ insert, nhấn nút cover page trong nhóm pages, sau đó nhấn remove current cover page. 

*xóa một trang trống* 

bạn có thể xóa một trang trống trong tài liệu bằng cách xóa đi các ngắt trang. hãy đảm bảo rằng bạn đang xem tài liệu ở chế độ draft (trong thẻ view, nhóm document views, nhấn nút draft). chọn 2 dấu ngắt ---page break--- liên tiếp nhau và xóa nó đi. 

_lưu ý_: nếu trang trống nằm ở cuối tài liệu thì bạn sẽ chỉ thấy một dấu ngắt ---page break--- mà thôi, và bạn cũng chỉ việc xóa nó đi là trang trống sẽ biến mất. 

*xóa một trang đơn có chứa nội dung* 

- đặt con trỏ vào trang bạn muốn xóa. 

- trong thẻ home, nhóm editing, nhấn nút mũi tên bên cạnh nút find, chọn go to (hoặc nhấn phím tắt ctrl+g). 

- trong hộp thoại xuất hiện, bạn gõ \page vào ô nhập liệu và nhấn enter. toàn bộ nội dung của trang hiện hành sẽ được chọn. 

- nhấn nút close. sau đó nhấn phím delete để xóa đi nội dung của trang. 

*đếm số từ trong tài liệu* 

word 2007 có thể đếm số từ của tài liệu trong khi bạn gõ văn bản. ngoài ra chương trình còn có thể đếm số trang, số đoạn, số dòng, số ký tự có hoặc không có khoảng trắng. 
​*đếm số từ trong khi gõ văn bản* 

trong khi bạn gõ văn bản, word 2007 sẽ tự động đếm số trang và số từ có trong tài liệu. thông tin này được hiển thị trên thanh trạng thái ở góc dưới bên trái màn hình: mục page (số trang) và wor ds (số từ). 

*đếm số từ trong vùng chọn* 

bạn có thể đếm số từ trong các vùng chọn, và các vùng chọn này không nhất thiết phải liền mạch nhau. 

- trước tiên bạn dùng chuột chọn vùng cần đếm. nếu các vùng không liền mạch nhau, sau khi chọn vùng đầu tiên, bạn giữ phím ctrl và chọn thêm các vùng khác. 

- trên thanh trạng thái ở cuối màn hình sẽ hiển thị số từ có trong vùng chọn. ví dụ 110/1025 có nghĩa là trong vùng chọn có 110 từ trên tổng số 1025 từ của tài liệu. 

bao gồm cả textbox, footnote và endnote trong khi đếm từ 

- trong thẻ review, nhóm proofing, nhấn nút word count. 

- trong hộp thoại word count, đánh dấu check vào mục include textboxes, footnotes and endnotes. 

*đếm số từ trong textbox 
*
- chọn textbox mà bạn muốn đếm từ. 

- trên thanh trạng thái ở cuối màn hình sẽ hiển thị số từ có trong textbox. ví dụ 110/1025 có nghĩa là trong textbox có 110 từ trên tổng số 1025 từ của tài liệu. 

*xem số trang, số ký tự, số đoạn và số dòng* 

để có đầy đủ thông tin về số trang, số ký tự, số đoạn và số dòng, bạn thực hiện một trong hai cách sau: 

- trong thẻ review, nhóm proofing, nhấn nút word count. 

- trên thanh trạng thái ở góc dưới bên trái màn hình, bạn nhấn chuột vào mục words. 

hộp thoại word count xuất hiện cho bạn đầy đủ thông tin mà bạn muốn

----------


## hoanganh2

*tìm và thay thế* 

*tìm văn bản* 

bạn có thể nhanh chóng tìm kiếm một từ hoặc cụm từ theo cách sau: 

- trong thẻ home, nhóm editing, nhấn nút find (hoặc nhấn phím tắt ctrl+f). 
​- trong mục find what của hộp thoại find and replace vừa xuất hiện, bạn hãy nhập vào đoạn văn bản cần tìm. 

- để tìm mỗi một từ hoặc cụm từ, bạn nhấn find next. để tìm tất cả từ hoặc cụm từ cùng một lúc trong văn bản, bạn nhấn find in, sau đó nhấn main document. 

- muốn kết thúc quá trình tìm kiếm, bạn nhấn esc. 

*tìm và thay thế văn bản 
*
- trong thẻ home, nhóm editing, nhấn nút replace (hoặc nhấn phím tắt ctrl+h). 

- ở mục find what, bạn nhập vào đoạn văn bản muốn tìm. 

- ở mục replace with, bạn nhập vào đoạn văn bản muốn thay thế. 

- để tìm đoạn văn bản tiếp theo, bạn nhấn find next. 

- để thay thế đoạn văn bản, bạn nhấn replace. sau khi nhấn xong, word sẽ chuyển sang đoạn văn bản tiếp theo. 

- để thay thế tất cả các đoạn văn bản tìm được, bạn nhấn replace all. 

*tìm và tô sáng đoạn văn bản tìm được* 

để dễ dàng nhận biết các cụm từ tìm được, bạn có thể tô sáng nó trên màn hình (không tô sáng khi in ra). 

- trong thẻ home, nhóm editing, nhấn nút find (ctrl+f). 

- trong hộp find what, nhập văn bản mà bạn muốn tìm. 

- nhấn reading highlight, sau đó chọn highlight all. 

- tất cả từ tìm được sẽ được tô sáng. để tắt tính năng này đi, bạn nhấn reading highlight lần nữa, chọn clear highlighting. 
​*tìm và thay thế những định dạng đặc biệt 
*
- trong thẻ home, nhóm editing, bạn nhấn nút replace (ctrl+h). 

- nhấn nút more nếu bạn không nhìn thấy nút format. 
​- để tìm kiếm đoạn văn bản với định dạng đặc biệt, bạn hãy nhập đoạn văn đó trong ô find what. nếu chỉ để tìm kiếm định dạng, hãy để trống ô này. 

- nhấn nút format, sau đó chọn định dạng mà bạn muốn tìm. 

- nhấn vào ô replace with, sau đó nhấn format, chọn định dạng thay thế. nếu bạn cũng muốn thay thế bằng đoạn văn bản, hãy nhập đoạn text đó vào ô replace with. 

- nhấn find next, nhấn tiếp replace để tìm và thay thế các định dạng đặc biệt. để thay thế toàn bộ, nhấn replace all. 

*tìm và thay thế các dấu đoạn, ngắt trang và các mục khác* 

- trong hộp thoại find and replace xuất hiện sau khi nhấn ctrl+h, bạn nhấn nút more nếu không thấy nút special. 

- nhấn vào ô find what, sau đó nhấn nút special và chọn một mục cần tìm. 

- nhập những gì bạn muốn thay thế trong ô replace with. 

- nhấn find next, replace hoặc replace all. 

*sử dụng ký tự đại diện khi tìm kiếm 
*
- bật hộp thoại find and replace lên. 

- nhấn nút more để mở rộng hộp thoại. 

- đánh dấu kiểm vào ô use wildcards. 

- nhập từ cùng những ký tự đại diện vào ô find what. 

- nhập những gì bạn muốn thay thế trong ô replace with. 

- nhấn find next, replace hoặc replace all. 

*bảng các ký tự đại diện* 
*đại diện* *nhập**ví dụ*một ký tự bất kỳ ?“s?t” tìm “sat” và “set”.một dãy ký tự*“s*d” tìm “sad” và “started”.bắt đầu một từ <“<(inter)” tìm “interesting”, “intercept”. không tìm “splintered”.cuối một từ >“(in)>” tìm “in”, “within”. không tìm “interesting”.một trong những ký tự chỉ định []“w[io]n” tìm “win” và “won”.một ký tự bất kỳ trong dãy[-]“[r-t]ight” tìm “right” và “sight”. dãy phải theo thứ tự tăng dần.một ký tự bất kỳ, trừ những ký tự cho sẵn trong ngoặc[!x-z] “t[!a-m]ck” tìm “tock”, “tuck”. không tìm “tack” hay “tick”.
để tìm một ký tự định nghĩa như một ký tự đại diện, bạn gõ dấu \ trước ký tự đó. chẳng hạn gõ \? để tìm dấu hỏi. bạn có thể sử dụng dấu ngặc đơn để nhóm các ký tự đại diện và đoạn text để chỉ ra thứ tự phép tính. ví dụ gõ <(pre)*(ed)> để tìm “presorted” và “prevented”. 

bạn có thể sử dụng ký tự đại diện 
 để tìm kiếm một biểu thức và thay thế bằng một biểu thức được sắp xếp. ví dụ gõ (office) (word) vào ô find what và gõ \2 \1 vào ô replace with. kết quả là chương trình sẽ tìm cụm từ office word và thay bằng word office. 

*chèn biểu tượng hoặc ký tự đặc biệt* 

*chèn biểu tượng 
*
- nhấn chuột vào nơi bạn muốn chèn biểu tượng trong tài liệu. 

- tại thẻ insert, nhóm symbols, bạn nhấn nút symbol. 

- thực hiện tiếp một trong hai thao tác sau: nhấn chuột vào biểu tượng bạn muốn chèn trong danh sách xổ xuống.nếu biểu tượng cần chèn không có trong danh sách, bạn nhấn more symbols ở cuối danh sách. hộp thoại symbol xuất hiện. tại mục font, bạn chọn một font chữ mình thích, nhấn chọn biểu tượng cần chèn trong khung bên dưới, nhấn nút insert để chèn. xong nhấn close để đóng hộp thoại symbol lại._ghi chú_: nếu bạn chọn một loại font chữ mở rộng, chẳng hạn arial hoặc times new roman, danh sách subset sẽ xuất hiện bên cạnh mục chọn font. sử dụng danh sách này để chọn các ký tự của ngôn ngữ mở rộng. 

*chèn một ký tự đặc biệt* 

- nhấn chuột vào nơi bạn muốn chèn vào một ký tự đặc biệt. 

- tại thẻ insert, nhóm symbols, bạn nhấn nút symbol. sau đó chọn more symbols. 
​- trong hộp thoại symbol, nhấn chọn thẻ special characters. 

- bạn chọn trong danh sách một ký tự cần chèn và nhấn nút insert. 

- nhấn nút close để đóng hộp thoại lại. 

*chèn một ký tự unicode từ hộp thoại symbol* 

khi bạn chọn một ký tự unicode trong hộp thoại symbol, mã của nó hiển thị trong hộp character code. 

- nhấn chuột vào vị trí bạn muốn chèn ký tự unicode. 

- trong thẻ insert, nhóm symbols, nhấn nút symbol và chọn more symbols. 

- trong hộp thoại symbol, thẻ symbols, tại hộp font bạn chọn font chữ mình thích. 

- tại ô from, bạn chọn unicode (hex). 
​- nếu hộp subset hiển thị, nhấn chọn một ký tự subset. 

- nhấn vào ký tự bạn muốn chèn trong danh sách và nhấn nút insert. 

- nhấn close. 

*dùng bàn phím để chèn ký tự unicode vào tài liệu* 
nếu bạn biết mã của ký tự cần chèn, bạn có thể nhập vào mã đó trong tài liệu và nhấn phím alt+x để chuyển đổi nó sang ký tự. chẳng hạn bạn nhập vào 00a9 và nhấn alt+x ngay sau đó sẽ được ký tự. ngược lại, để hiển thị một mã ký tự unicode của một ký tự nào đó trong tài liệu, bạn đặt con nháy phía sau ký tự đó và nhấn alt+x. 

*chèn một biểu tượng được định nghĩa sẵn bằng cách sử dụng autocorrect* 

để sử dụng được tính năng này, trước hết bạn cần bật autocorrect lên: 

- nhấn microsoft office button, sau đó chọn word options. 

- trong hộp thoại word options, chọn proofing ở khung bên trái. 

- nhấn nút autocorrect options. trong hộp thoại xuất hiện, chọn thẻ autocorrect. 

- đánh dấu chọn mục replace text as you type. 

- nhấn ok hai lần để đóng các hộp thoại lại. 
​*tạo mục autocorrect của riêng bạn*

- trong thẻ insert, nhóm symbols, nhấn nút symbol, chọn more symbols. 

- ở hộp thoại symbol xuất hiện, bạn nhấn vào thẻ symbols hay special characters tùy ý. 

- chọn một biểu tượng hay ký tự đặc biệt mà bạn muốn đưa vào mục autocorrect. 

- nhấn nút autocorrect. biểu tượng bạn chọn sẽ xuất hiện trong hộp with. 

- trong mục replace, bạn gõ các ký tự mà word sẽ tự động chuyển sang biểu tượng hay ký tự đặc biệt mà bạn chọn ở trên. 

- nhấn nút add. 

- nhấn ok. 

- nhấn close để đóng hộp thoại symbol lại. 

*thủ thuật với dấu gạch nối (-)* 

khi một từ quá dài, không vừa khít với vị trí cuối dòng, word sẽ chuyển từ này sang vị trí đầu dòng mới thay vì gạch nối nó. tuy nhiên bạn có thể dùng tính năng hyphenation để gạch nối tự động hoặc gạch nối bằng tay đoạn text, xác lập số khoảng cách lớn nhất cho phép giữa một từ và lề phải mà không gạch nối từ đó. 

khi sử dụng tính năng gạch nối tự động, word 2007 sẽ tự động chèn gạch nối vào vị trí cần thiết. khi gạch nối bằng tay, word sẽ tìm text để gạch nối và hỏi bạn có muốn chèn gạch nối vào hay không. 

*tự động chèn gạch nối trong toàn bộ tài liệu

*- đảm bảo rằng không có đoạn text nào đang được chọn. 

- trong thẻ page layout, nhóm page setup, bạn nhấn nút hyphenation, sau đó chọn automatic. 
​*chèn dấu gạch nối tùy ý*

bạn có thể điều khiển vị trí ngắt của một từ hoặc một cụm từ nếu từ đó “rớt” ở cuối dòng. ví dụ, bạn có thể chỉ định vị trí ngắt của từ “nonprinting” là “non-printing” thay vì “nonprint-ing”. 

- trong thẻ home, nhóm paragraph, nhấn nút show/hide. 

- nhấn chuột vào vị trí trong từ, nơi bạn muốn chèn dấu gạch nối. 

- giữ ctrl và nhấn phím gạch nối. 

*tự động chèn dấu gạch nối trong một phần tài liệu* 

- chọn đoạn text mà bạn muốn gạch nối. 

- trong thẻ page layout, nhóm page setup, bạn nhấn nút hyphenation, sau đó chọn automatic. 

*gạch nối bằng tay trong một phần tài liệu* 

khi bạn gạch nối bằng tay, word 2007 sẽ tìm đoạn text để gạch nối. sau khi bạn chỉ định vị trí muốn gạch nối trong đoạn text, word sẽ chèn một dấu gạch nối tùy ý. nếu sau đó bạn soạn thảo tài liệu và thay đổi ngắt dòng, word sẽ chỉ hiển thị và in ra những dấu gạch nối còn rớt ở cuối dòng mà không gạch nối lại trong tài liệu. 

- chọn đoạn văn bản muốn gạch nối. 

- trong thẻ page layout, nhóm page setup, bạn nhấn nút hyphenation, sau đó chọn manual. 

*chèn một dấu gạch nối không ngắt* 

các dấu gạch nối không ngắt giúp ngăn ngừa các từ, số hoặc cụm từ bị ngắt nếu nó rớt ở cuối dòng. ví dụ, bạn có thể ngăn ngừa dãy số 999-1234 bị ngắt giữa chừng, thay vào đó toàn bộ cụm dãy số này sẽ được chuyển xuống đầu dòng kế tiếp. 

- nhấn chuột vào nơi bạn muốn chèn dấu gạch nối không ngắt. 

- nhấn giữ ctrl, shift và nhấn phím gạch nối. 

*xác lập vùng gạch nối* 

vùng gạch nối là số khoảng trống tối đa cho phép giữa một từ và lề phải mà không gạch nối từ này. bạn có thể thay đổi vùng gạch nối: để giảm số lượng gạch nối, hãy làm cho vùng gạch nối rộng hơn; để giảm tính chất rời rạc của lề phải, bạn làm cho vùng gạch nối hẹp hơn. 

- trong thẻ page layout, nhóm page setup, nhấn nút hyphenation, sau đó chọn hyphenation options.

- trong hyphenation zone, nhập vào khoảng cách mà bạn muốn. 

*xóa bỏ dấu gạch nối tự động* 

trong thẻ page layout, nhóm page setup, nhấn nút hyphenation, sau đó chọn none. 

*xóa bỏ dấu gạch nối bằng tay*

- trong thẻ home, nhóm editing, nhấn nút replace (hoặc nhấn phím ctrl+h). 

- nhấn nút more>> để mở rộng hộp thoại find and replace. 

- nhấn nút special, sau đó chọn: _optional hyphen_: nếu muốn xóa dấu gạch nối bằng tay._nonbreaking hyphen_: để xóa dấu gạch nối không ngắt.- để trống ô replace with. 

- nhấn find next, replace, hoặc replace all. 

*gỡ rối các vấn đề trong khi soạn thảo* 

*chữ mới “đè” chữ cũ* 

_triệu chứng_: mỗi khi gõ chữ mới, chữ cũ tại điểm chèn bị xóa đi. 

_nguyên nhân_: chế độ viết chồng đã được bật lên. 

_giải pháp_: tắt chế độ viết chồng bằng cách: 

- nhấn chuột vào nút microsoft office button, sau đó nhấn nút word options. 

- nhấn advanced trong khung bên trái. 

- bên dưới nhóm editing options, bạn xóa dấu kiểm trước mục use overtype mode. nhấn ok. 
​*không thể tìm thấy lệnh clear contents*

_triệu chứng_: bạn muốn xóa chữ hoặc các đối tượng đồ họa nhưng không thể tìm thấy lệnh clear contents để thực hiện việc này. 

_nguyên nhân_: khác với các phiên bản trước, lệnh clear contents không có trong bản word 2007. 

_giải pháp_: bạn có thể sử dụng phím delete để xóa text hoặc các đối tượng đồ họa sau khi đã chọn nó. 

*word cuộn quá nhanh khi rê chuột chọn chữ
*
_triệu chứng_: khi bạn chọn chữ bằng cách giữ và rê chuột theo hướng xuống dưới, word cuộn tài liệu nhanh đến nỗi khó mà nhả chuột vào vị trí chính xác, nơi bạn muốn kết thúc vùng chọn. 

_nguyên nhân_: trong khi bạn rê chuột để chọn chữ, word sẽ cuộn tài liệu theo hướng bạn chọn. 

_giải pháp_: để giải quyết vấn đề này, bạn nên kết hợp giữa chuột và bàn phím trong khi chọn chữ. 

- nhấn chuột vào nơi bắt đầu vùng chọn. 

- sử dụng thanh cuộn để trượt đến vị trí muốn kết thúc vùng chọn. 

- giữ phím shift trong khi nhấn chuột trái vào vị trí kết thúc vùng chọn. 

*lệnh insert file biến đâu mất?*

_triệu chứng_: bạn muốn chèn chữ từ một tài liệu khác vào tài liệu hiện hành nhưng không thể tìm thấy lệnh insert file để thực hiện việc này. 

_nguyên nhân_: trong word 2007, lệnh insert file đã được đổi tên thành text from file và được chuyển vào menu object trong thẻ insert. 

_giải pháp_: 

- nhấn chuột tại vị trí muốn chèn tài liệu vào. 

- trong thẻ insert, nhóm text, bạn nhấn chuột vào mũi tên bên cạnh nút object, chọn text from file. 
​- trong hộp thoại insert file, bạn xác định file muốn chèn, sau đó nhấn đúp chuột vào nó để chèn vào tài liệu hiện hành. 

*không thể kéo – thả chuột đối với văn bản* 

_triệu chứng_: không thể dùng chuột kéo – thả để thực hiện thao tác sao chép hay di chuyển văn bản. 

_nguyên nhân_: chức năng kéo – thả chuột trong word đã bị vô hiệu hóa. 

_giải pháp_: 

- nhấn chuột vào nút microsoft office button, sau đó nhấn nút word options. 

- nhấn advanced trong khung bên trái hộp thoại. 

- bên dưới nhóm editing options, bạn đánh dấu kiểm mục allow text to be dragged and dropped. nhấn ok. 
​- bây giờ bạn có thể chọn văn bản và dùng chuột kéo – thả đoạn văn đó sang vị trí mới để di chuyển (hoặc giữ thêm phím ctrl trong khi thực hiện để sao chép). 

*chữ unicode bị “nhảy” khi copy* 

_triệu chứng_: khi sử dụng font chữ unicode, nếu copy một dòng văn bản thì hiện tượng nhảy chữ xuất hiện. 

_giải pháp_: 

- nhấn chuột vào nút microsoft office button, sau đó nhấn nút word options. 

- nhấn advanced trong khung bên trái. 

- bên dưới nhóm cut, copy, and paste, bạn nhấn nút settings. 
​- bỏ dấu chọn ở hộp kiểm adjust sentence and word spacing automatically. nhấn ok hai lần để đóng các hộp thoại lại.

----------


## minhthu1987

*viết một phương trình* 

với word 2007, để viết một phương trình, bạn có thể chèn các biểu tượng trong hộp thoại symbol; sử dụng tính năng math autocorrect để chuyển chữ thành biểu tượng; hay sử dụng cách sau: 

- trong thẻ insert, nhóm symbols, nhấn vào mũi tên bên dưới nút equation, sau đó chọn insert new equation. 
​ - trên thanh công cụ xuất hiện thêm thẻ design, và bạn có thể nhấn chuột vào các nút trong nhóm symbols để chèn các ký hiệu toán học, hay nhấn chuột vào các nút trong nhóm structures để chèn vào tài liệu một cấu trúc toán học có sẵn, sau đó chỉnh sửa lại. 

_chú ý_: để hiển thị danh sách đầy đủ các ký hiệu toán học trong nhóm symbols, bạn nhấn nút more ở góc dưới phải của nhóm. 
​ *sử dụng các biểu tượng trong math autocorrect* 

- nhấn microsoft office button, sau đó nhấn word options. 

- trong khung bên trái, nhấn proofing, sau đó nhấn nút autocorrect options. 

- trong hộp thoại autocorrect, nhấn chọn thẻ math autocorrect, sau đó đánh dấu kiểm trước 2 mục use math autocorrect rules outside of math regions và mục replace text as you type. ghi nhớ các ký tự ở mục replace (ký tự bạn nhập) và mục with (ký tự toán học sẽ thay thế). 
​ - nhấn ok 2 lần để đóng các hộp thoại lại. 

- bây giờ bạn hãy gõ thử các ký tự (mục replace) và nhấn phím khoảng trắng, nó sẽ biến đổi thành ký tự toán học tương ứng. ví dụ: \approx, nhấn khoảng trắng sẽ biến thành dấu . 

*chèn một phương trình thông dụng* 

trong thẻ insert, nhóm symbols, bạn nhấn chuột vào mũi tên bên dưới nút equation. một menu xuất hiện với danh sách các phương trình thông dụng. muốn sử dụng cái nào, bạn chỉ việc nhấn chọn cái đó để chèn vào tài liệu và chỉnh sửa lại theo ý thích. 

thêm một phương trình vào danh sách các phương trình thông dụng 

- chọn một phương trình muốn thêm. 

- bên dưới equation tools, trong thẻ design, nhóm tools, nhấn nút equation, sau đó chọn save selection to equation gallery. 

- trong hộp thoại create new building block, bạn nhập vào tên của phương trình tại mục name. 

- tại danh sách gallery, chọn equations. nhấn ok. 
​ *thay đổi phương trình được soạn thảo trong word 2007* 

bạn chỉ việc nhấn chuột vào phương trình muốn chỉnh sửa và thay đổi theo ý thích. 

thay đổi phương trình được soạn thảo trong word phiên bản cũ hơn 

để thay đổi một phương trình được soạn thảo ở phiên bản cũ, sử dụng equation 3.0 add-in hay math type add-in, bạn cần sử dụng add-in mà đã viết phương trình này. 

ngoài ra, khi bạn mở tài liệu có chứa phương trình được viết trong phiên bản cũ của word, bạn không thể sử dụng các chương trình viết và thay đổi phương trình được cung cấp sẵn, trừ khi bạn chuyển tài liệu sang định dạng word 2007. 

** chuyển tài liệu sang định dạng word 2007*

- nhấn microsoft office button, sau đó nhấn convert. 

- nhấn ok trong hộp thoại xác nhận. 

- nhấn microsoft office button, sau đó nhấn save. 

** thay đổi phương trình được soạn thảo bằng equation 3.0*

- nhấn đúp chuột vào phương trình muốn chỉnh sửa. 

- thay đổi phương trình theo ý muốn. 

** thay đổi phương trình được soạn thảo bằng math type*

- hãy đảm bảo rằng math type đã được cài đặt trên máy. 

- nhấn đúp chuột vào phương trình muốn chỉnh sửa. 

- trong math type, chỉnh sửa lại phương trình theo ý muốn. 

- ở menu file, nhấn chọn close and return to... để trở về cửa sổ soạn thảo word. 

*kiểm tra chính tả và ngữ pháp* 

tự động kiểm tra lỗi chính tả và ngữ pháp (các đường gợn sóng màu đỏ, xanh dương, xanh lá cây) 

khi bạn bật chế độ kiểm tra chính tả tự động trong khi gõ, bạn có thể an tâm rằng không bị mắc nhiều lỗi chính tả trong tài liệu. word 2007 sẽ đánh dấu những từ bị lỗi giúp ta phát hiện ra lỗi một cách nhanh chóng. 

_ví dụ_: bạn có thể nhấn chuột phải lên từ sai để xem những cách sửa lỗi được đề nghị. 

tương tự, nếu bật chế độ kiểm tra ngữ pháp tự động, word sẽ đánh dấu những lỗi ngữ pháp trong tài liệu trong khi bạn soạn thảo. 

_ví dụ_: bạn có thể nhấn chuột phải và chọn những kiểu sửa lỗi đề nghị. bạn cũng có thể chọn ignore once để “lờ” đi lỗi này, hoặc chọn about this sentence để xem tại sao word xem câu đó là lỗi. 

*bật hoặc tắt chế độ kiểm tra chính tả, ngữ pháp tự động* 

- nhấn chuột vào microsoft office button , chọn word options. 

- trong hộp thoại hiện ra, chọn proofing ở khung bên trái. 

- để bật/tắt chế độ kiểm lỗi tự động trong tài liệu hiện hành (đang mở), bạn thực hiện như sau:  tại mục exceptions for, chọn tên của tài liệu hiện hành. chọn hoặc bỏ chọn mục hide spelling errors in this document only và hide grammar errors in this document only.- để bật/tắt chế độ kiểm lỗi tự động trong tất cả tài liệu từ giờ trở đi, bạn thực hiện như sau:  tại mục exceptions for, chọn all new documents. chọn hoặc bỏ chọn mục hide spelling errors in this document only và hide grammar errors in this document only.*kiểm tra tất cả lỗi chính tả và ngữ pháp sau khi soạn thảo văn bản* 

- chọn đoạn văn bản bạn muốn kiểm lỗi (hoặc không chọn nếu muốn kiểm toàn bộ văn bản). 

- bấm phím f7 (hoặc chọn thẻ review, nhấn nút spelling & grammar trong nhóm proofing).

- nếu chương trình phát hiện ra lỗi chính tả, hộp thoại spelling and grammar xuất hiện, tô đỏ từ sai.  tại khung suggestions, bạn có thể chọn những gợi ý sửa lỗi mà chương trình đưa ra và nhấn nút change để sửa theo gợi ý đó. nếu bạn muốn tự mình sửa, hãy nhấn chuột vào tài liệu, nơi từ đang bị phát hiện là lỗi và sửa lại theo ý mình. sửa xong nhấn nút resume để kiểm tra tiếp những từ khác. trong trường hợp từ mà word phát hiện là lỗi nhưng lại là từ mà bạn cho là chính xác và bạn muốn word nhận ra từ này là đúng chính tả để lần sau khỏi “bắt lỗi” nữa, hãy thêm nó vào từ điển bằng cách nhấn nút add to dictionary. nếu muốn “lờ” đi từ sai và chuyển sang kiểm tra tiếp những từ khác, bạn nhấn nút ignore once (lờ 1 lần) hoặc ignore all (lờ tất cả). trường hợp bạn thường xuyên bị mắc lỗi ở từ này và bạn muốn word tự động sửa lại thành từ đúng trong khi bạn gõ văn bản, hãy chọn từ đúng trong khung suggestions và nhấn nút autocorrect.- ngoài ra, nếu bạn muốn kiểm tra luôn ngữ pháp, hãy đánh dấu chọn check grammar trong hộp thoại spelling and grammar. sau khi kiểm tra chính tả, chương trình sẽ chuyển sang kiểm tra ngữ pháp cho bạn. cách sửa lỗi cũng tương tự như trên. 

*tìm từ trong từ điển* 

sử dụng tính năng research, bạn có thể tìm các từ trong từ điển. cách thực hiện: 

- trong thẻ review, nhóm proofing, nhấn nút research. 

- để tìm một từ đơn trong tài liệu, giữ phím alt và nhấn chuột vào từ cần tra cứu. 

- để tra nghĩa một cụm từ, bạn dùng chuột chọn các từ đó, giữ phím alt và nhấn chuột trái vào vùng chọn. 

- tại khung research bên phải màn hình, mục search for, bạn sẽ thấy từ cần tra hiển thị trong đây. bên dưới là phần giải nghĩa của nó. 

- bạn cũng có thể gõ trực tiếp từ cần tra nghĩa vào ô search for và nhấn ok. 

*tra từ đồng nghĩa, phản nghĩa* 

sử dụng tính năng research, bạn còn có thể tra từ đồng nghĩa và từ phản nghĩa. 

- trong thẻ review, nhóm proofing, bạn nhấn nút thesaurus. 

- giữ phím alt và nhấn chuột vào từ cần tra. kết quả sẽ hiển thị trong khung research ở bên phải. 

- để chèn từ đồng nghĩa hoặc phản nghĩa đó vào tài liệu hiện hành, nơi con trỏ đang đứng, bạn đưa chuột vào từ trong danh sách kết quả, nhấn chuột vào mũi tên bên cạnh từ, chọn insert. 

- để tìm tiếp từ đồng nghĩa / phản nghĩa của từ trong danh sách tìm được, bạn nhấn chuột vào từ đó trong danh sách kết quả. 

_ghi chú_: bạn có thể tìm từ đồng nghĩa, phản nghĩa trong ngôn ngữ khác (ngoài tiếng anh) bằng cách nhấn chuột vào hộp danh sách bên dưới khung nhập liệu search for và chọn một ngôn ngữ, ví dụ như tiếng pháp (french) chẳng hạn. 

*dịch văn bản* 

khác với cách tra nghĩa từng từ, trong phần này chúng ta sẽ cùng tìm hiểu cách dịch một đoạn văn bản dài. 

- trong thẻ review, nhóm proofing, bạn nhấn nút translate. 

- hoặc bạn cũng có thể nhấn chuột phải vào vị trí bất kỳ trong tài liệu, chọn translate - translate. 
​ - để chọn ngôn ngữ dịch, tại khung translation ở bên phải, chọn ngôn ngữ nguồn tại mục from, ngôn ngữ đích tại mục to. 

- để dịch một từ bất kỳ trong tài liệu, bạn giữ phím alt và nhấn chuột trái vào từ. nghĩa của nó sẽ được hiển thị trong khung translation ở bên phải. 

- để dịch một đoạn văn bản, bạn dùng chuột chọn đoạn văn bản đó, giữ alt và nhấn chuột trái vào vùng chọn. nghĩa của nó sẽ được hiển thị trong khung translation ở bên phải. 
​ - để dịch toàn bộ tài liệu, tại khung translation, bạn nhấn chuột vào nút translate the whole document . sau đó bấm yes trong hộp thoại xác nhận. bản dịch sẽ được hiển thị trong một cửa sổ duyệt web mới mở ra. 

- ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể dịch từ hoặc đoạn văn bằng cách tự mình nhập vào khung search for, sau đó nhấn nút start searching . 

*bật tính năng “đưa chuột vào từ để hiển thị nghĩa trong một screentip”* 

chỉ cần đưa chuột vào từ, nghĩa của nó (đã được dịch sang ngôn ngữ khác) sẽ hiển thị trong một screentip bên cạnh, rất tiện lợi. 
​ để bật tính năng này, bạn thực hiện như sau: 

- tại thẻ review, nhóm proofing, nhấn chuột vào mũi tên bên cạnh nút translation screentip. 
​ - chọn một ngôn ngữ muốn dịch sang trong menu xuất hiện. 

- muốn tắt tính năng này, bạn chọn turn off translation screentip. 

*tự động tạo hyperlink cho địa chỉ web* 

word tự động tạo một hyperlink khi bạn gõ vào một địa chỉ web (chẳng hạn www.microsoft.com) và nhấn enter hoặc phím khoảng trắng. nếu muốn tắt/ bật tính năng này, bạn nhấn microsoft office button , chọn word options. nhấn proofing. nhấn nút autocorrect options, nhấn chọn thẻ autoformat as you type. tại hộp internet and network paths with hyperlinks, bạn bỏ chọn hoặc chọn để tắt/ bật tính năng này. 

*tạo một hyperlink tùy ý đến một tài liệu, tập tin hay trang web* 

1. chọn đoạn text hoặc hình ảnh mà bạn muốn dùng để hiển thị như một hyperlink. 

2. trong thẻ insert, nhóm links, bạn nhấn nút hyperlink. 

3. hộp thoại insert hyperlink xuất hiện. 

- để liên kết đến một file hoặc trang web có sẵn, bạn nhấn nút existing file or web page bên dưới mục link to, sau đó nhập vào địa chỉ mà bạn muốn liên kết đến trong hộp address. nếu không biết địa chỉ của một file, bạn có thể dùng khung duyệt file/ thư mục trong cửa sổ này để chọn file mình muốn liên kết. 

- để liên kết đến một file mà bạn chưa hề tạo nó, hãy nhấn nút create new document bên dưới mục link to, sau đó nhập tên của file mới sẽ tạo tại mục name of new document. tại mục when to edit bạn có thể chọn là edit the new document later (soạn tài liệu này sau) hoặc edit the new document now (soạn ngay bây giờ). 

để tùy biến screentip (hiển thị khi bạn rê chuột lên hyperlink), bạn nhấn nút screentip và gõ vào dòng ghi chú. nếu bạn không chỉ định dòng ghi chú này, word sẽ sử dụng đường dẫn hay địa chỉ của file liên kết đến làm screentip. 

- nhấn ok khi tạo xong hyperlink. 

*tạo một hyperlink đến trang e-mail trống 
*
thực hiện bước 1 và bước 2 như trên để hiển thị hộp thoại insert hyperlink. 

3. bên dưới mục link to, bạn nhấn nút e-mail address. 

4. tại mục e-mail address, nhập vào địa chỉ e-mail mà bạn muốn khi nhấn vào hyperlink sẽ gửi thư cho địa chỉ này. 

5. tại mục subject, bạn nhập tiêu đề thư. nhấn ok. 
​ *tạo một hyperlink đến vị trí bất kỳ trong tài liệu hay trang web hiện hành* 

để sử dụng tính năng này, trước hết bạn cần đánh dấu vị trí đích muốn liên kết đến trong tài liệu hiện hành. 

** chèn một bookmark:* 

1. trong tài liệu hiện hành, chọn đoạn text hay đối tượng mà bạn muốn gán một bookmark. 

2. trong thẻ insert, nhóm links, bạn nhấn nút bookmark. 

3. cửa sổ bookmark xuất hiện. tại bookmark name, bạn gõ vào một tên để nhận dạng bookmark này (lưu ý, tên không được chứa khoảng trắng). nhấn add để thêm vào. 
​ ** thêm liên kết đến bookmark:* 

1. chọn text hoặc đối tượng mà bạn muốn hiển thị như một hyperlink. 

2. nhấn chuột phải và chọn hyperlink trong menu ngữ cảnh. 

3. bên dưới mục link to, bạn nhấn nút place in this document. 

4. trong danh sách bạn chọn một bookmark muốn liên kết đến. nhấn ok. 
​ *tạo một hyperlink đến vị trí bất kỳ trong tài liệu hay trang web khác (không phải trang hiện hành)* 

1. trước tiên bạn tạo những bookmark trong file đích (file mà bạn sẽ liên kết đến) tương tự cách ở trên. 

2. mở tài liệu nguồn, chọn đoạn text hay đối tượng muốn hiển thị là hyperlink. 

3. nhấn chuột phải, chọn hyperlink trong menu ngữ cảnh. 

4. bên dưới mục link to, nhấn nút existing file or web page. 

5. tại khung look in, bạn duyệt đến file đích muốn liên kết đến. 

6. nhấn nút bookmark, sau đó chọn những bookmark muốn liên kết đến trong tài liệu đích. nhấn ok. 

*gỡ bỏ một hyperlink* 

bạn nhấn chuột phải vào hyperlink muốn gỡ bỏ, chọn remove hyperlink trong menu ngữ cảnh. 

*áp dụng nhanh một kiểu mẫu (quick style)* 

*áp dụng một kiểu mẫu* 

1. chọn đoạn text bạn muốn áp dụng kiểu mẫu. 

2. trong thẻ home, nhóm styles, nhấn chuột vào một kiểu mà bạn thích. nếu không thấy kiểu định dạng mà mình mong muốn, bạn nhấn nút more để mở rộng khung quick styles. 
​ ví dụ, bạn muốn đoạn text đang chọn được áp dụng kiểu tiêu đề, nhấn nút title trong khung danh sách. 

bạn có thể xem trước kiểu định dạng được áp dụng như thế nào bằng cách rê chuột vào từng kiểu mình muốn xem, nó sẽ áp dụng “thử” với đoạn text bạn đang chọn. 

*tạo một kiểu mẫu* 

1. chọn đoạn text mà bạn muốn tạo một kiểu mới. ví dụ, bạn muốn tạo một định dạng in đậm, chữ màu đỏ. 

2. trong thẻ home, nhóm font, bạn lần lượt in đậm (nhấn nút b) và tô đỏ chữ (chọn màu từ nút font color). 

3. nhấn chuột phải vào vùng chọn, trỏ tới styles, và nhấn save selection as a new quick style. 

4. nhập vào tên của style mới (chẳng hạn style 1) và nhấn ok. 

lập tức kiểu chữ mới tạo sẽ nằm gọn trong nhóm styles ở thẻ home, sẵn sàng để bạn sử dụng. 

*thay đổi kiểu mẫu* 

1. định dạng đoạn text theo ý thích của bạn. 

2. trong thẻ home, nhóm styles, nhấn chuột phải vào style mà bạn muốn thay đổi, chọn update to match selection.

trong tài liệu, tất cả những đoạn text đã được áp dụng kiểu này trước đó sẽ được cập nhật lại với định dạng mới. 

*gỡ bỏ một kiểu mẫu* 

1. trong thẻ home, nhóm styles, bạn nhấn chuột phải vào kiểu mẫu muốn gỡ bỏ. 

2. chọn remove from quick styles gallery. 

*cài đặt điểm dừng tab (tab stops)* 

để cho việc cài đặt tab được thuận tiện, bạn nên cho hiển thị thước ngang trên đỉnh tài liệu bằng cách nhấn nút view ruler ở đầu trên thanh cuộn dọc. 

bạn có thể nhanh chóng chọn tab bằng cách lần lượt nhấn vào ô tab selector – là ô giao nhau giữa thước dọc và thước ngang (ở góc trên bên trái trang tài liệu) cho đến khi chọn được kiểu tab mong muốn, sau đó nhấn chuột vào thanh thước ngang nơi bạn muốn đặt tab. 

tùy từng trường hợp cụ thể mà bạn có thể sử dụng một trong các loại tab sau:  _tab trái_: đặt vị trí bắt đầu của đoạn text mà từ đó sẽ chạy sang phải khi bạn nhập liệu. _tab giữa_: đặt vị trí chính giữa đoạn text. đoạn text sẽ nằm giữa vị trí đặt tab khi bạn nhập liệu. _tab phải_: nằm ở bên phải cuối đoạn text. khi bạn nhập liệu, đoạn text sẽ di chuyển sang trái kể từ vị trí đặt tab. _tab thập phân_: khi đặt tab này, những dấu chấm phân cách phần thập phân sẽ nằm trên cùng một vị trí. _bar tab_: loại tab này không định vị trí cho text. nó sẽ chèn một thanh thẳng đứng tại vị trí đặt tab.​ nếu bạn muốn đặt điểm dừng tab tại vị trí phù hợp mà không thể xác định chính xác khi nhấn chuột lên thanh thước ngang, hoặc bạn muốn chèn ký tự đặc biệt trước tab, bạn có thể dùng hộp thoại tabs bằng cách nhấn đúp chuột vào bất kỳ điểm dừng tab nào trên thanh thước. 

sau khi cài đặt điểm dừng tab xong, bạn có thể nhấn phím tab để nhảy đến từng điểm dừng trong tài liệu.
__________________

----------


## lacnghiep

làm sao để đổi thêm thành màu đen thế bác nhà của em nó màu xanh

----------


## quanghuyz2007

cảm ơn các bạn đã cho những bài viết hay quá mà dễ hoc nữa chứ...thank...

----------


## meolamdep

có ai biết dùng tab để làm mục lục, thì chỉ cho mình với, cám ơn nha

----------


## sunny

chào các bác pro cảm ơn các bác đã post bài nhé, mình thử làm xem sau thank nhiều nhá.

----------

